# Still looking for a new case, asking for your suggestions.



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

Hey guy's, still on the hunt here for a new case but I'm unsure to what case. It's been driving me crazy 

So I won't bore you with all that, I'm in the UK so please remember that for any of you that may want to help me on my seach  Also on a budget of around £60 - £70.

Local websites that I know of are...

Aria.co.uk
Overclockers.co.uk
Ebuyer.co.uk
Scan.co.uk
Amazon.co.uk have a few
Play.co.uk has some too
and ofcourse Ebay.co.uk.

There is a few more but I have a horrid memory 

I'm looking for anything that is an upgrade from my current N.Z.X.T Beta Evo, or at least the same spec just with a side window, this is a must, I miss seeing the inner workings


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

Just seen a Antec 900 v3 for £53 including P&P, very tempting...?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 17, 2012)

There is also
dabs
cclonline
novatech

I dont really like Antec but the Antec 900 v3 is a decent case and that's a very good price as it usually goes for more, so if you like the general aesthetics its a good buy imo. I couldn't see much in that price range. I saw the CM Storm Enforcer which isn't a bad case i just dont really like the look of it and the Antec Six Hundred V2 which just looks terrible.


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silv...nce-case-with-side-window-with-usb-30-w-o-psu
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sharkoon-t28-blue-mid-tower-case-usb-30-3x-120mm-led-fans-w-o-psu
NZXT Tempest 410 Elite Black Case | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guy's  

I love the tempest 410 but overall just looks a little bland, I'd personally have to add a few LED fans, tempting as this can be done at a later time but what do you think of the NZXT Phantom 410 for £80? That has a style going the moment you see one.


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2012)

I didn't include the NZXT Phantom 410 because it was a bit over your budget, but it looks like you're willing to increase your budget a bit...get that instead.


----------



## Techtu (May 17, 2012)

As I've always been told, paying a little extra will usually get you much more for your money.

The Phantom is really tempting, an I'm almost certain it would be my pride & joy, aha. I may even see if the girlfriend fancies buying me some extra fans to kit the whole thing out for me


----------



## Vulpesveritas (May 17, 2012)

I myself am looking at getting a Phantom 410. It's a great case, has everything you need, and has high quality parts.  Plus imo it looks cool.


----------



## Techtu (May 18, 2012)

The Tempest 410 is appealling to me quite a bit, the only draw back is that it look's pretty bland out the box when compared to the Phantom 410 but with a little money spent on fans and lighting I think it would be the better looking of the two?


----------



## TotalChaos (May 18, 2012)

i have used both and the Phantom 410 was the better in my opinion. It's laid out better and has plenty of room to work


----------



## Techtu (May 18, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> i have used both and the Phantom 410 was the better in my opinion



An what are your opinions as to why it is the better of the two?


----------



## TotalChaos (May 18, 2012)

more cooling options as well. I also mounted a 200mm NZXT fan on the side panel without any real problems


----------



## Techtu (May 18, 2012)

Look's like I'll be ordering the Phantom 410 tonight  

... Just gotta decide, black or white.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

I love my NZXT Tempest 410 elite


----------



## Techtu (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love my NZXT Tempest 410 elite
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120329/DSC01924.jpg



Oh man, you really are making this hard for me


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Oh man, you really are making this hard for me



Its one of the best cases I have ever owned hands down! It is basically designed for water cooling as it has a BUILT IN rad box in the top so the radiator is not seen or in the way of other components! The design is well done and has plenty of room for HDDs and fans. The front fans are hot swappable so at any time you want to remove them to clean you just pop one at a time off from the front and pop back on and they instantly start back up


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2012)

You said you would try get your girlfriend to get you some fans but the Phantom 410 already comes stock with some NZXT fans. I like this case more as you can choose your colour and i like the internal layout a tiny bit more.

What about the Antec, you said you could get one cheapo, they usually are the same price as the Phantom 410.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

I have about 15 of the newer NZXT fans and they are nice and quiet that move alot of air for being free with a case.


----------



## GLS (May 25, 2012)

- I don't know what they cost in the UK - perhaps a little more than you are looking for but I have had Antec 900s in the past (was very fond of them except when it came time to change or add hard drives - minor nuscience having to pull the cage first) - I now have a pair of Corsair 600 T towers (mesh grill side panel - but can be purchased with a window if you prefer) - these are attractive but not flashy - they have a lot of space including enough behind the MB back plane to hide a lot of wiring - so a very clean install - side oriented quick release hard drive mounts - quick release side panels - by far the best case I have ever had (and I am pretty picky) - the downside is the overall size - these are not tiny cases - and the 200mm corsair fans could be better, in addition they are hard to replace because they are unusually thin and in spite of all the available space corsair has designed the tower so that it does not easily fit a standard thickness 200 mm fan as a replacement - this can be corrected with a little modification if you are so inclined - regardless of the fans though, still the best tower I have ever used - many nice features


----------

